# Pink Dye for wood?  How to make?



## randyrls (Sep 29, 2014)

I am working on a pink color ply wood pen for a friend.  I started turning the first blank and found it is not as pink as I would like.  Most of the pink is on the veneer laminations with only a little penetration of the veneer itself.  I checked on the Woodcraft site, but found no pink in their dyes.  I do have some red, yellow and several other colors.  

So how to make a hot pink dye?  Is there a color combination I can try?  I have several extra blanks i can experiment with.

Thanks for any help you can give....    Randy.


----------



## wyone (Sep 29, 2014)

THis was what I found online... not sure if you have any of those color dies

A simple way to make hot pink is to mix red, purple, and add a little bit of yellow. Then, add more colors according to how light or darkyou want the color to be. 
I also know a way of making hot pink and that is using more red than white and then a dab of yellow. I find this is affective when you only have primary colours. For example, you may not have purple so the answer above might not be as helpful!


----------



## terry q (Sep 29, 2014)

Randy

I have 1 stabilized pink spectra ply left.  Its yours for $7 plus postage.  Let me know.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 30, 2014)

terry q said:


> Randy
> 
> I have 1 stabilized pink spectra ply left.  Its yours for $7 plus postage.  Let me know.



Thanks for the offer Terry;  I found that the transtint color Bordeux with some red and a touch of yellow makes a good hot pink.

Mitch;  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 1, 2014)

How much pink are you looking for:


----------

